# Death and property in Cyprus



## lordmuggins (Dec 25, 2015)

Hi all,

I have a question - perhaps some of you have thoughts, or can point in the right direction

- My mother was born in Cyprus in 1950 (pre Republic of Cyprus)
- She owned property in Cyprus
- She has been fully domiciled in the UK since the 1960s
- Her will (UK) passes all property along to surviving spouse
- She died in December 2015 - after the CY enactment of EU Brussels IV

The questions are:
- Will CY recognize the UK Will (property to spouse)
... If not, can the UK issue a EU Certificate of Succession, which CY would accept
... Do we need to probate the UK Will, to have it re-signed in CY
- Or, are we forced to accept CY forced-inheritance law, whereby the property will be split to spouse *and* surviving children.

We are trying to figure out the complexity of CY succession laws, and how the new EU Brussels IV may, or may not affect our situation. I am reading about various clauses, whereby if the person was born in the UK, or Commonwealth *or* their father, there may be exceptions... However, this clause may be removed..?

Any thoughts..?


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Here is the link to a recent topic about Cyprus Wills and Succession which may be of some help 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cyprus-expat-forum-expats-living-cyprus/844065-inheritance-law.html

Maybe if you contact Mark Tilden he might be able to help with your situation.

TALA COMMUNITY NEWS: SUCCESSION IN THE EU & CYPRUS - NOTES OF MEETING AT KAMARES CLUB - 28 October 2015


----------



## lordmuggins (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks - however the article mentioned seems to be relevant to UK citizens domiciled in CY, not UK citizens who are still domiciled in the UK


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Just wondered if you had found more information because there have been quite a few articles regarding domicile and paying Defence Tax and like many people from the UK even though we live in Cyprus we are not domiciled here.


----------



## leandrosioann (Jul 14, 2016)

It's better and safer to ask a lawyer in my opinion.


----------

